
PostgreSQL: Linux VS Windows – part 2 - based2
http://www.sqig.net/2016/01/postgresql-linux-vs-windows-part-2.html
======
wiz21
nice try... But the methodology kind of sucks... The author should at least
get a real server (not a virtual one) so that he can at least control that
side of the equation...

~~~
jmguazzo
Well, that was one of the basis of my test. My client is slowly moving to the
cloud and more and more apps will move to the cloud. This is not a pure perfs
analysis as I don't have sufficient hardware to do it and I won't. The cloud
is here to stay, we should be prepared for it. But yeah, my methodology's not
perfect.

------
ahachete
The benchmark should be re run with proper PostgreSQL configuration
parameters. PostgreSQL's default configuration is very very conservative. This
benchmark is like trying to see which is faster, a Ferrari or a Lamborghini,
on a single-lane road with heavy traffic.

At the very minimum, shared_buffers and checkpoint_segments need to be
adjusted.

------
LogicX
On this point, I'd run a cross platform cup benchmark, to ensure that you're
getting comparable instances.

